# Giant Queensland Spider Devours Snake



## Skitzmixer (Apr 20, 2012)

Giant Queensland Spider Devours Snake

Thought some people might find this interesting.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 20, 2012)

Snake, already Brown Bread.....


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 20, 2012)

looks like a GTS not and BTS


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 20, 2012)

> looks like a GTS not and BTS



Actually I think it's a NTS, Northern Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis calligastra)


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 20, 2012)

ya beat me to posting this!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate spiders... don't know why I looked.


----------



## Jande (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow. Frightening but interesting. Thanks for the share.


----------



## rosequoll (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a reason why I flail like a damned sissy when I walk into one of those webs. *shudder*


----------



## Ally04 (Apr 20, 2012)

I surely wouldn't want to walk into that spider web


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 20, 2012)

Ha ha, I've worn quite a few golden orbs!

We had one that used to web across a path we walked every day. Eventually it built a web with a human sized gap in it. (Although it still collected a few hats!)


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 23, 2012)

Screw Arachnids!!! Hate that bastard hellspawn family!!!


----------



## Spidergirl (Apr 23, 2012)

What a thing to see!


----------



## NicG (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm thinking that it's a Northern Tree Snake too. Which leaves me shaking my head lamenting the fact that there are basically none of these in captivity ...


----------



## Wrightpython (Apr 23, 2012)

Golden orbs are the best anyway they run off when they see you coming or drop to ground if you do ride into there webs great spiders and bloody quick.


----------



## Nes88c (Apr 23, 2012)

Did anyone read the article?? 

Made me sad..... Apparently the "ordeal" lasted several hours.

The guy also states "the snake finally surrendered to the spiders venoum. The snake tried to strike it many times but the spider ran up the Webb.  poor thing.

Also it states the spider was just chewing on the snake n where it had bitten was black?? That says to me the poor snake had been there a while!! Omg  

I think I would hav tried to save the snake IMO. But I'm also the type that cries in docco's cos an animal kills another to survive. But still sounds like a horrible way to die. 
A


----------

